# Forum game: "put a thing there"



## TioMario (Nov 2, 2009)

Today I bring you a wonderful game, which is played in many foraneous forums around the web.

It's simple, someone posts a picture x, and the one who posts below him tries to explain what's happening, what are the people involved saying, an epigraph or whatever you want. Put a thing, you see?.

After 24 hours, the one who posted the picture chooses a winner, a second place and a third place. The winner posts another picture, and if after 24 hours he/she doesn't show up, the second posts a picture, or the third one if the second doesn't show up. 

And so, the cycle begins.

See, it's a great game, it has all you like, think you are funny, make fun of people, prejudge, find sex or drugs references even in the impossible, etc...

Everyone judges as they want, personally I give more credit to originality and to those who think "outside the box", but whatever, is your picture.

Here's the first one, let's see if you got it !


----------



## Edward (Nov 2, 2009)

Worlds tallest man giving a speech in front of them.


----------



## vrumanuk (Nov 2, 2009)

Outdoors wax museum?


----------



## Novriil (Nov 2, 2009)

A V-cube 8 is falling from the sky.. or.. from the flying factory


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 2, 2009)

A helicopter landing.


----------



## SimplyOrange. (Nov 2, 2009)

They've all decided to go to Bethlehem, and so are finding their way.


----------



## Logan (Nov 2, 2009)

An eclipse (lunar of solar).


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 2, 2009)

Invisible urinals?


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Nov 2, 2009)

It's the Apocalypse! They are watching flames coming down from the sky.


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Nov 2, 2009)

They are watching the other building collapse under the weight of the snow.


----------



## Toad (Nov 2, 2009)

I think it's a queue for a port-a-loo that has a sign above it choosing who is next in xD


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 2, 2009)

They just built the biggest snowman ever.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 2, 2009)

"Very funny, Carl. Now get off that crane and give us our lunches back."


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 2, 2009)

This was about 2 seconds before the Men In Black nueralized them. They finally found Waldo, too bad he's an alien too.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Nov 2, 2009)

A lynching


----------



## TEGTaylor (Nov 2, 2009)

they are watching the take off of a new plane or balloon type thing


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 2, 2009)

Ash Ketchum actually managed to Catch 'em All, and is now flying on top of a Ho-oh.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 2, 2009)

NASA is being stupid again. They let a bunch of clueless people in charge of launching a rocket. These guys watch as they launch it to the moon. The group of people is better known as LCROSS.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 2, 2009)

They just shot all the Rubik's 5x5s into space, hoping they will never come back.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 2, 2009)

I suggest we change this to ever 6 hours, or something of a lesser amount.
Anyone concur?

Edit. Even 1 hour seems plausible.


----------



## TioMario (Nov 3, 2009)

I agree, there is a lot of people here.
I'll select the winners in a couple of minutes ok?.

Here are the first winners of this game !!

1º --------- Nukoca (he was the first who thought outside the box)
2º --------- qqwref (great, I laughed with that comment)
3º --------- IamWEB (as a prize for your randomness)

So, Nukoca has to upload a new picture for us.

PS: Hope you like this game so far !!


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 3, 2009)

they're watching someone finish the last layer of the 10,000x10,000x10,000 cube


----------



## Forte (Nov 3, 2009)

Haiyan Zhuang is good at BLD.


----------



## Edward (Nov 3, 2009)

So the time has been pushed to an hour? 

This thread will never die with a time like that.


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 3, 2009)

LOLZ I WON!!! Hehehe

Here's a picture I have of my old cat:





Let's hear what you make of him.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 3, 2009)

gimme your fried chicken...


----------



## Logan (Nov 3, 2009)

"If you touch my snowman, you DIE!"


EDIT: Can we have two?

If so my second one is: "I can has cheezburger."


----------



## Edward (Nov 3, 2009)

He has something real "nice" planned for that ball thing. *evil laugh*


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 3, 2009)

Come any closer and the beanbag butler gets it !!


----------



## anythingtwisty (Nov 3, 2009)

Mark and I don't always get along that well.


----------



## vrumanuk (Nov 3, 2009)

This bed will do .... for now.


----------



## Forte (Nov 3, 2009)

Where are apples? They are here.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 3, 2009)

Cat: "You don't wanna know what the snow head is made out of." *scratches liter box*
^Your cat looks like Josh Lambert!

[yay 3rd place on the 1st one!]


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 3, 2009)

"One at a time boyz."


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 3, 2009)

"You think I like the snowman? That's what they WANT you to think."


----------



## MichaelP. (Nov 3, 2009)

All of Tony Fisher's puzzles and a petaminx are fighting the full v-cube collection. The v-cube illusion betrayed them and handed over their where-abouts.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 3, 2009)

"Amuse me, bow-tie man... Amuse me."

Chris


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 3, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> "Amuse me, bow-tie man... Amuse me."
> 
> Chris



LOL! Why are Cats often portrayed so evil. They're not. Seriously.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Nov 3, 2009)

'Give me your cookies!'


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 3, 2009)

"Although they both used the same stylist, Bob and Mr Pickles had evidently received different levels of service."


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 3, 2009)

Pick the winner!


----------



## goshypimple (Nov 3, 2009)

hand me the cube, noob


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 3, 2009)

1st Place:


ZB_FTW!!! said:


> "One at a time boyz."



2nd Place:


cookingfat said:


> Come any closer and the beanbag butler gets it !!



3rd place:


anythingtwisty said:


> Mark and I don't always get along that well.



The time is 5:52 Pacific time.



IamWEB said:


> ^Your cat looks like Josh Lambert!


Thank you.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 4, 2009)

Sorry, didn't realise I'd won. Will post image now.

Edit:






Someone pm me when you want me to choose the winners.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 4, 2009)

So I herd u liek garden hoses...


----------



## Burwell423 (Nov 4, 2009)

The girl from the the ring on a good day


----------



## mazei (Nov 4, 2009)

"OMG, its a trap!!"


----------



## qqwref (Nov 4, 2009)

How can I be happy when the sky is crying?


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 4, 2009)

'I only wanted a drink!'


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 4, 2009)

"Mommy?"


----------



## Edward (Nov 4, 2009)

"No more water... Please..."


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 4, 2009)

*scared voice*

"Why's everything so dry?!"


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 4, 2009)

"I think the dog has been sick again".


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Nov 4, 2009)

"I see a pedo!"


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 4, 2009)

"WAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!! RUBIK'S BRAND 4X4'S!!!!!!!! GET 'EM AWAY FROM ME!!!!!"


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Nov 4, 2009)

i see dead people, they're everywhere...


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 4, 2009)

Invisible umbrella?


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 4, 2009)

*sobs* 

It's not my fault I'm grey...


----------



## Carrot (Nov 4, 2009)

"NO! NO! I'm not a seed, stop watering me... bwah... it's so cold and now someone filled my shoes with horse poo..."


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 5, 2009)

"...there, there m-must be a ch-ch-chair behind me by the door. I-I know it's wat-watching me..."


----------



## Forte (Nov 5, 2009)

Sandwiches have too little fat content. GIVE ME A BURGER.


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 5, 2009)

Q: What just happened in this photo?

A: The girl went over to pat the baby elephant whilst it was drinking water. 

Hmmm... I don't think it likes the girl


----------



## TioMario (Nov 5, 2009)

*pop*
Girl: h-h-hey dad... wasn't t-t-there a b-b-better way to f-f-fix that p-p-pipe?


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 5, 2009)

The contenders



Odder said:


> "NO! NO! I'm not a seed, stop watering me... bwah... it's so cold and now someone filled my shoes with horse poo..."





qqwref said:


> How can I be happy when the sky is crying?





CharlieCooper said:


> "I think the dog has been sick again".



And the order is.........
1. CharlieCooper
2. qqref
and also 2. Odder
Tie second place. Congrats CharlieCooper, you supply the next picture.


----------

